# Dill Pickles In a Crock



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

REQUIRED:
3 Gallon ceramic crock
Approximately one small bushel of pickling cucumbers or enough to fill the crock tightly.
The cukes can be anywhere from 2" to 4" long. DO NOT USE WAXED CUCUMBERS.
Pickling Salt
White Vinegar
Approximately 5 stalks of fresh dill weed. If you can't find enough: dill weed seed can be used.
1 dozen small pearl onions. Or regular small white onions.
24 cloves of fresh garlic.

PREPARATION:
1. Wash crock and dry.
2. Slice cukes long way in half.
3. Slice onions and garlic cloves in half.
4. Wash dill weed and slice stems and leaves in 3 to 4" segments.

PACKING IN THE CROCK:
1. In a large boiling pot, ad approximately one gallon of water without chlorine from the city well. Add 1 cup of white vinegar. Add 1 1/2 cups pickling salt. Add 2 to 3 stalks of dill weed. 2 sliced onions and six slices of garlic cloves. Bring mixture to a boil and then let simmer for about 15 minutes. Let cool to room temperature. NEVER POUR HOT MIXTURE OVER CUCUMBERS OR IT WILL COOK THEM AND DO PROPERLY.

2. Place a layer of dill weed, onions, garlic, and about 3 tablespoons of pickling salt in the bottom of the crock.

3. Next lay the sliced cukes on top of this layer to completely cover the layer.

4. Keep repeated this procedure until the crock in full and firmly packed but not overly tight.

5. Place crock inside of a plastic container with sides to prevent pickling juice running out of the crock.

6. Make sure that the cukes are completely covered with the brine to the top of the crock. Add about a 1/4 of a cup of pickling salt over the top.

7. Cover the crock and cukes with a large plate and place a quart jar with water in it to keep the cukes submerged in the brine. Also, water can be aded to the crock when needed due to evaporation. If you add water, add small about of pickling salt also.

8. Place in a cool part of the house out of the way and maintain 70 to 74 temperature.

9. Check an stir to rotate the cukes about once every day and after the third day sample a small cuke to see if you need to add more salt.

10. Let stand for 7 days and then remove and pack in quart or gallon jars and cover with strained brine out of the crock or if you would lik make new brine. Cover with lids or tin foil and keep refrigerated until gone.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I was anxiously awaiting this recipe, after seeing your posting on TTMB. It sounds easy enough. The only thing I have to find is a ceramic crock. If I can't, will anything else work, or is the crock part of the secret in making these turn out right?

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say that the crock in the secret in the making....try finding one at an Antique store.....my husband bought his through Cumberland General Store book. The number we have for them is 800-334-4640. Good luck and if you have any more questions please feel free and ask me. We also buy all of our Ingredients at Froberg's vegetable and fruit farm.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Just curious...*

As I recall, when my grandmother made pickles in a crock, she added alum to the brine to make them crisp. Is my memory faulty, or is that not used any more?

Later 
R3F


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

When we make them we don't add it. I don't see why you couldn't though. Ours come out crisp with-out.....but it is worth a try...all it could do is make them extra extra crisp....lol


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

There are 3-5 gallon crocks ALL over eBay.


----------

